# Another Big Darby/ Trapper John's canoe rescue



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

FRANKLIN COUNTY (WCMH) - Deputies said a man who was reported missing on Big Darby Creek Sunday evening was found safe.

Dive teams and search crews from Pleasant Township in Grove City and the Franklin County Sheriff's Office responded to a call of a report of a canoe tipped over about a mile south of Trapper John's Canoe Livery at about 9 p.m. Sunday.

Officials said one man was able to walk to safety, but a second person had disappeared in the water.

After a tense half-hour search, the victim was found out of the water in good condition.

Last month, nine people were rescued from the same area after several canoes were caught in a swift current and got stuck in debris in the water.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm HOPING that Trapper's didn't put those dudes on the river. 
Geez....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Trapper's web page says they are closed. I doubt they were open yesterday as the cfs was close to 1,000. 

Our float jumped to 1500 after we got off Saturday. What happened to you? Did you lose confidence in following me? lol... Stucky ended up behind me on 62, so the route I took was definitely faster. We stopped in Orient, and I took the Predator on so I could take it up to DD's. You cruised right by us.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

More follow up...
River Guides Canceling Trips Due To High Water - 
Two weekend river searches in central Ohio are highlight in the danger of high water.

Crews have been working to find two teenagers who were lost in the Olentangy River Saturday evening.

Family members said the pair was skateboarding near the water when 20-year-old Anthony Welch somehow became trapped in the current.

His 18-year-old stepbrother Joseph Welch attempted to save him by hopping in the water.

Witnesses said the pair was being pulled to the low-head Doderidge Dam. Crews have yet to find them.

Another search involved two Columbus men who were kayaking during a rain storm and got separated along Big Darby Creek.

The Franklin County Sherriff’s Office said 29-year-old Charles Lopresti was able to get help after his friend, 27-year-old Ty Baker, became separated from him while the two were kayaking during a rain storm.

The sheriff's office said the incident remains under investigation and charges are pending.

Both weekend searches bring attention to the dangers on central Ohio rivers and creeks right now.

Rodney Daniel of Pataskala said when you consider how swollen rivers and creeks are in our area, it is the smart choice to avoid entering the water.

"After the storm we've had for the last couple of days, never,” he said. “I mean the water is moving too fast and it's too high and everything else and it's unsafe to be on a creek or a river right now."

It is a though shared by Lisa Daris, the owner of Olentangy Paddle, a kayak and canoe rental company which also offers guided tours on central Ohio waterways.

"This season has been especially unique in regards to having weather events that have caused flash floods in our streams and rivers,” Daris said.

Lisa Daris said she's cancelled and postponed tours on the Olentangy River, too.

"This level is very unsafe, especially for novice paddlers,” Daris said.

In addition, Daris said there are low head dams along central Ohio rivers.

She said they are dangerous even when the current is not very strong, however, now Daris said it's almost certain a person will drown.

"The current can basically pull you along and before you know it you're going to be going over one of these dams,” she said.

Lisa said people should get to know central Ohio rivers and creeks know when it's safe to go out or when to opt for what she calls "flat" water like Alum Creek or Hoover Dam.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I am a bit worried that overly zealous park rangers and law enforcement are now going to try to save us from ourselves and chase away anyone with a canoe or kayak when the water gets a little high.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree, and I see them informing trapper John's not to allow people on the water when it's up, lawsuit happy USA someone will sue.

I'm sure we'll get closer looks for awhile on the river


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I am a bit worried that overly zealous park rangers and law enforcement are now going to try to save us from ourselves and chase away anyone with a canoe or kayak when the water gets a little high.


This year is not the usual year in my memory for stream fishing with all the rain. If it looks like fast moving water I opt out and go elsewhere. Early this year I was looking for a canoe cart when a fellow OGF member responded and volunteered to meet up with me at a parking area near the "flow" of TJ business and we put my canoe on his cart. I pulled it around the grassy area as a test drive and the first LE officer pulled in and asked if we were putting in the stream. The water was out of the banks and very muddy with a crazy fast flow we assured him we were sane and not going on the water just testing out the cart. After he left we were talking fishing and a second Green pickup with LE shows up he gets out and asks if we're were not bright in several discriptive ways. I don't remember his exact words but it was a blunt harsh worded encounter from him. We had no intention of fishing that day we had no paddles with us only a test drive of the canoe cart over typical ground. I answered him respectively and politely we had not come to enter the water. I can have some understanding of the feelings for the rescue crews who risk life and limb rescuing or recovering unwise people who venture onto unsafe flows during high water. No one wants to see someone take a dangerous risk they feel is unwise without giving some advice against the action. I'm not sure where the authority of LE can and will go with ordering someone from not launching on a stream or any waters when they themselves feel it may not be safe. Free climbing rock cliffs is not safe or wise for me but some do so with a margin of safety I assume. IMHO with anything sports where a referee makes a judgement call there will be differences of opinion on the call. Likely within the LE community the call will err on the side of caution when it is safe or not to go on the water. Be safe out there, if you see someone preparing to go on the water when it is not safe in your humble opinion let them know another day will come that will be more enjoyable than that day if they wait. If we don't make the right calls for ourselves someone may make them for us with legislation.


----------

